# Some things to help people's mind ease a bit.



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Hey guys, here's a few emails from ex-DP sufferers! Hope some of this helps anyone!  *

*___________________________________________________________________*

*This is a scary sxs I know. I had it and I am all recovered from it. Actually all of that Dp and Dr is so far gone I can not even think those feelings up if I tryed.

It does go away.I know it takes so long.But when your brain is kicking off all the rt messages your going to feel so intouch with your self and your feelings toward loved ones and surroundings again

Hang in guys..It will go away. I was so bad myself in w/d and was so worried with this sxs. It was so creepy and surreal I can relate so much to how your feeling. Im all better and so will all of you*


*I'm not a doctor, but yes it sounds very much like you do have it. This may not be of any consolation but the symptoms you describe are not on the worst end of the scale (although still hell to deal with).

To describe fully how I recovered is far to long for a thread, but to put it in brief:

1) I first fully accepted that I was unwell and had a mental illness/condition.

2) I stopped focusing on what caused the condition and focused on getting better.

3) I changed my focus to my emotional and physical self as well as the nature of the physical world around me.

Recovery for me was about 2 months (my condition was chronic). I have been fully recovered for decades.

Some good news: I've supported a large number of people with Depersonalization and Derealization over the last decade or so and most recover (although recovery times vary a lot).

You are not alone (the condition is more common than once thought although the medical profession is still pretty ignorant of it), and you can recover. I and many others have.*




*i recovered 6 years ago, i'm not really sure what made it go away. I just know that it went away when I got a job, i had been jobless before that. I think it made me too distracted or something. After so long not having it i just forgot the feeling so it went away. But it can come back when I drink or take medicine. It felt like torture before, it was horrible 6 years ago. I couldn't handle it. Also ppl telling me that no one has ever died from it or gone insane...it was a feeling that will pass.*


*Yes I do. You just have to stop thinking about it and let go. Trust God. Your own worrying is what is creating your problem. Stop worrying and live your life. God bless*

*So once again..*

*Ackknowledge its here and accept its happening (you don't have to like it)*
*Learn that its discomfort NOT danger and will pass just like all the other panic symptoms*
*Take your attention away and return to the present environment and the task in hand, don't fight to do this just re focus*
*Become engaged with the new task, or people around you. As you become more engaged you will notice the symptoms start to fade.*
*Derealisation can occur in people even when they don't have a current problem with Panic. It can occur in response to a number of situations such as the death of a loved one, or to someone who has had a shock or been involved in an accident.*
*All it is, is your bodies way of protecting you from all the hurt and worry you have recently felt, rather like placing you in its own big comfort blanket.*
*These symptoms what ever situation they arrive in are normally temporary and once the person overcomes some of the hurt and emotional pain it will fade.*
*Remember worrying and resisiting will only make it worse. Accept that its just another symptom and treat it like the others.*




*Your symptoms very much fit in with depersonalization disorder. I hope the following helps:

1) you are not dying

2) you have a fairly common mental disorder, so you are not alone either.

3) The condition is more than beatable. I have been fully recovered from depersonalization for decades and live a full and normal life....so have many other.

Good luck with your recovery.*


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

these are all comments by recovered sufferers people!! So it is true. Recovery is possible. Believe it!!


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

no problem!!


----------



## Wheepey (May 14, 2015)

What if you don't know what's caused it...? I just woke up one morning with it...? Nothing traumatic has ever happened to me...

But my mother suffers from it too?


----------

